# Towing with slide in truck camper?



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I got a new camper and want to take the boat what extensions do yall use to clear camper I only have a 20 inch over hank so don't need a big one I looked at the Reese 24 inch 6k 2.25 inch think that will do boats about 4k loaded


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We are at an RV park right now and we have two professional fishermen parked across from us. I walked over this morning and talked to them before they headed for the lake and they both have slide in campers and pulling their boats behind them. They are both using the TorkLift Super Truss which was expensive but they are on the road a lot. You might want to look and see what Etrailer carries. I have had good luck with them in the past.

https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Adapters/TorkLift/TLE1532.html?feed=npn&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIidrcvpK42gIVQr7ACh3TXwz_EAQYAiABEgKSjvD_BwE


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Thx I purchased a camper and made trip to Toledo Bend with camper and Skeeter and it worked like champ I just wonder do you usually put it on the ground when camping or leave in the truck ? The owners manual might as be used in the out house because its useless


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

What slide in did you get? I've been thinking about one now that we are pulling a boat.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Palimino pop up didnt want it to high didn't want to spend a fortune its usually 2 or 3 of us and either a bass boat or a Haynie. I put a basket on the front bumper for room to haul more supply's. It towed 70 75 with no problems. The inside is functional.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

The guys that were here took theirs off and left them under the camper while they were here.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. I parked next to you at check in last weekend. Didn't realize that was your rig. This is Bryan. You have worked in my Basscat and my son is on the fishing team.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

paragod said:


> I got a new camper and want to take the boat what extensions do yall use to clear camper I only have a 20 inch over hank so don't need a big one I looked at the Reese 24 inch 6k 2.25 inch think that will do boats about 4k loaded


Google Super Truss heavy duty receiver hitch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look on crbrophy.com
They have some solid ones. 
I need to get one myself. Bigfoot cab over on a ram. 
The Torklift stuff is expensive. They have a retail site that sell their stuff on. Might have to call them. I think they have agreements with retailers about how low they can sell Torklift stuff. 
Tweetys.com sells Torklift but you have to pay Texas sales tax, but free shipping from Bulverde, Tx.


----------

